# HP TouchSmart TX2 gut und wo kaufen?



## Bartspritze (28. Januar 2009)

Huhu,
was haltet Ihr vom neuen "HP TouchSmart TX2"?

HP verkauft es offiziell für ca. 1300Euro.

Ich habe schon auf großen Onlineshopseiten nachgesehen (Alternate, Notebooksbilliger, Amazon..), allerdings bieten diese das Modell nicht an.
Und wenn es jemand anbietet sind diese meist Teurer.

Anbieter, die ich gefunden hab, aber überhauptnicht einschätzen kann wären diese:
http://www.4allclients.de/?action=4&id=1861337Link 1(1060€)
[url=http://www.shop.tesoft.at/art.asp?w1=2-94302GB&source=frgl]Link 2[/URL](1095€, aber bessere Hardware)

Was denkt ihr?
Ich bin echt erunsichert, zumal es mir als Lehrling um recht viel geld geht^^

Wäre über ein paar antworten sehr froh 

Danke 
Bart

Edit:
Hier ist mir noch einer aufgefallen:
[url=http://www.lammer-shop.at/ssts/frontend/scripts/index.php?groupId=0&productId=9006721&setMainAreaTemplatePath=mainarea_productdetail.html]Link 3[/URL]

Weitere Frage:
Wie ist das mit der Garantie, wenn man das HP ding in so einem kleinen Laden kauft, der pleite geht und nicht mehr existiert?


----------



## FatalMistake (28. Januar 2009)

das ding hab ich heute in Klagenfurt beim MediaMarkt gesehn. is ja der hammer...ja so 1300 euro hat er gekostet.
Ich kann dir leider nix dazu sagen, nur dass ich den touchscreen geil finde! xD


----------



## Bartspritze (29. Januar 2009)

Bitte schaut euch mal die Links einfach an.
Was haltet ihr vom Händler?
Die frage ist mir zZ am wichtigsten^^


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

Kauf dir ein hp pavilion, 320gb 4 gb ram 12.1zoll touchscreen amd tourion x64 ultra 2x 2.2ghz
In promarkt kostett er 900 euro aber wenn du eine internet preissuch maschine benutzt findest du ihn für 800 euro .

Wozu brauchste es eigentlich weil das hp is für alles mögliche ausser gaming^^


----------



## Bartspritze (29. Januar 2009)

macht sich als Anwendungsentwickler als notizblock ganz nützlich, auch für weiterbildungen, schulungen (bzgl. mitschriften)..

und vllt bssl zum posen^^

zum daddeln hab ich meine highend-krücke zuhause stehen^^ kam auch erst vor 2 wochen neu... iwie is bei mir große aufrüstaktion >_> alles über 5jahre alt gewesen^^


----------



## Bartspritze (5. Februar 2009)

sry - awa *push*  -.-


----------



## Bartspritze (11. Februar 2009)

sollte man auf Tablet PCs Schutzfolien auftragen?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (11. Februar 2009)

Hmm keine Ahnung, sollten ja eigentlich auf Berührungen ausgelegt sein die Dinger...

Wie schauts denn mit dem Lenovo Thinkpad hier aus?
Thinkpads haben doch ein verdammt gutes Image und bei dem Preis kann man sich doch auch nicht beschweren, zudem AMD-Notebooks wohl ziemlich viel Wärme entwickeln und etwas lauter sind als ihre Intel-Kollegen. (eben wegen der Wärme...)


----------

